# 563                                                      Closed! buying at 563 bells, also Redd is here



## Alphapack

Nooks are buying at 563
Redd is here as well
Feel free to shop

No entry fee but tips appreciated

My avator will be 'working' in the diner since I am at work.
Will be open for a few hours then reopen later.


----------



## Leen

Hello! Interested in hopping over - just have one trip  happy to tip


----------



## Alphapack

Leen said:


> Hello! Interested in hopping over - just have one trip  happy to tip


Come on over


----------



## xlisapisa

Hey there! May I come visit please?


----------



## Debeers

Can I come?


----------



## elora

Hi! I'd also like to come


----------



## Alphapack

xlisapisa said:


> Hey there! May I come visit please?


Dodo allowed

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



elora said:


> Hi! I'd also like to come


I got you in the queue

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



elora said:


> Hi! I'd also like to come


I have you in the queue


----------



## Leen

On my way!


----------



## Alphapack

Debeers said:


> Can I come?


Come on over


----------



## elora

Alphapack said:


> Dodo allowed
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020
> 
> 
> I got you in the queue
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020
> 
> 
> I have you in the queue



Hi, I actually am not coming! My turnips spoiled  thank you for responding though!


----------



## Debeers

Alphapack said:


> Come on over


On my way!


----------



## Alphapack

elora said:


> Hi, I actually am not coming! My turnips spoiled  thank you for responding though!


Oh man sorry to hear that


----------



## LittleMissPanda

May I please stop by? I'll be doing just one trip ^.^ thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## xlisapisa

Do I need a ladder to access redd?


----------



## Alphapack

LittleMissPanda said:


> May I please stop by? I'll be doing just one trip ^.^ thanks so much for the opportunity!


Come on over

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



xlisapisa said:


> Do I need a ladder to access redd?


 Yes I can loan you one


----------



## xlisapisa

Alphapack said:


> Yes I can loan you one


Ok thank you so much!


----------



## Alphapack

xlisapisa said:


> Do I need a ladder to access redd?


I dropped it by my avator


----------



## moo_nieu

I'd like to come please c:


----------



## Alphapack

Moo_Nieu said:


> I'd like to come please c:


I got you in the queue


----------



## moo_nieu

Alphapack said:


> I got you in the queue


thank you!!


----------



## xlisapisa

Alphapack said:


> I dropped it by my avator


Thank you for letting me visit! Just in case you didn’t see in game, I let Leen borrow your ladder to get to Redds!


----------



## Alphapack

Moo_Nieu said:


> I'd like to come please c:


Come on over

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



xlisapisa said:


> Thank you for letting me visit! Just in case you didn’t see in game, I let Leen borrow your ladder to get to Redds!


Thank you! Yeah sorry I am at work so I didn't see.


----------



## Leen

Alphapack said:


> Come on over
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020
> 
> 
> Yes I can loan you one



I left the loaner ladder by Redd should anyone else need it! Thanks again for letting me stop by! Left a tip by your avatar.


----------



## Debeers

Thank you for letting me sell turnips at your beautiful island. I left the tips by the resident’s house because I didn’t see your avatar


----------



## Foreverfox

Can I stop by?


----------



## Alphapack

Foreverfox said:


> Can I stop by?


Come on over


----------



## Bob Zombie

Hi there,  can I come sell?


----------



## Alphapack

nthylton said:


> Hi there,  can I come sell?


Come on over


----------



## Soralan

Can I come sell as well please. Saw you updated, no worries.


----------



## Alphapack

Soralan said:


> Can I come sell as well please. Saw you updated, no worries.


I will be reopening after work. My meeting got shorten by an hour


----------



## Soralan

Alphapack said:


> I will be reopening after work. My meeting got shorten by an hour


Not a problem, just saw the update after I posted.


----------



## Foreverfox

Alphapack said:


> Come on over


I might have to give my turnips to my husband @nthylton to bring over for a 2nd trip, my switch is acting up.


----------



## Bitty_

May I come when you open back up?  I’d be happy to tip and it’ll be one trip!


----------



## Catnip

I want to visit when you reopen, please! I will certainly tip.


----------



## annex

I would love to come over when you reopen.


----------



## Nimrod007

May I visit please?


----------



## Tutle

Can you let me know when you re-open? Thx.


----------



## Foreverfox

Got my connection working again! See you when you open! Thanks!


----------



## ndonnell03

Hi is there anyway you can reopen ?


----------



## Katiehartx

Give me a heads up when it’s open again


----------



## Alphapack

Hello all I have reopened and allowing 4 in at a time.

You will need a Ladder to reach Redd

My Avator will still be sitting at the diner on the left of the airport.


----------



## ndonnell03

Thanks!!


----------



## annex

Thanks on my way


----------



## Alphapack

Foreverfox said:


> I might have to give my turnips to my husband @nthylton to bring over for a 2nd trip, my switch is acting up.


Come on over


----------



## ndonnell03

How long is the wait ? Thanks


----------



## Alphapack

ndonnell03 said:


> How long is the wait ? Thanks


You are up right now so good timing


----------



## Katiehartx

Yay cool. Can I come over?


----------



## jellyb3an137

Hi! I'd like to drop by if you're still open ^^ I only need one trip


----------



## hillareet

may I stop by?


----------



## Alphapack

Nimrod007 said:


> May I visit please?


Come on over

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



Tutle said:


> Can you let me know when you re-open? Thx.


Come on over

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

I got everyone either allowed or in queue. Trying to update as people leave the island.


----------



## Catnip

On my way! Thanks!


----------



## Alphapack

Katiehartx said:


> Yay cool. Can I come over?


You are up


----------



## Katiehartx

Alphapack said:


> You are up


Thank you  I will like to make a few trips if possible?


----------



## Alphapack

Katiehartx said:


> Thank you  I will like to make a few trips if possible?


Sure just let me know when you are done

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



jellyb3an137 said:


> Hi! I'd like to drop by if you're still open ^^ I only need one trip


You are up now


----------



## Katiehartx

Omw!


----------



## Alphapack

Looks like my internet went down. Please reply to let me know who was on the island still


----------



## Katiehartx

Alphapack said:


> Looks like my internet went down. Please reply to let me know who was on the island still


I was on your island. Sorry that happened to you, the more people there is, the more likely it is to crash on you  sorry to say


----------



## Foreverfox

Alphapack said:


> Looks like my internet went down. Please reply to let me know who was on the island still


I was at my airport heading there.


----------



## Nimrod007

I was too, the one with the witch hat


----------



## Alphapack

Ok I am gonna DM the code to people now


----------



## Tutle

Alright, ty


----------



## jellyb3an137

I was omw and it suddenly cut me off


----------



## Alphapack

jellyb3an137 said:


> I was omw and it suddenly cut me off


Yeah I think we crossed the beams and got booted. I will DM code when safe to do so


----------



## jellyb3an137

Alphapack said:


> Yeah I think we crossed the beams and got booted. I will DM code when safe to do so


okay thank you ^^


----------



## AA80

Can I sell 1 load of turnips?


----------



## Alphapack

AA80 said:


> Can I sell 1 load of turnips?


I will add you to the queue and DM you the code

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

Oh no! Internet crashed again. Please DM me if you still need to sell turnips

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

I am gonna close after AA80 does their trip. If I missed you and you still need to sell please let me know.


----------

